# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  بيقـــــول..........

## محمد السيد

*بيقـــــول..........  
 ----------------
 كنت في مطعم و دخلت الحمام
 لقيت واحد في الحمام اللي جنبي
 بيقولى ازيك و سكت
 و بعدين لقيته بيقول يابني سامعني .... بقولك ازيك
 قلتله الحمد لله
 قالي ايه الاخبار
 قلتله كويس
 قالي انت بتعمل ايه
 قلتله هكون في الحمام بعمل ايه يعني
 قالي لوحدك
 ضحكت و قلتله اه لوحدي
 قالي طب انا جاي
 قلتله تيجي فين ياعم انت عبيط
 لقيته بيقول
 طب اقفل يا احمد دلوقتي
 عشان في الحمام اللي جنبي
 واحد حمار فاكرني بكلمه 
 ههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## ameerl

*هههههههههه
حلوة بارك الله بك اخي محمد*

----------


## امير الصمت

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله اسمح ليك

----------


## rzouga

*ههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة بارك الله فيك*

----------

